# BFD - Is it worth it?



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it worth it to get a BFD.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It depends on your sub response in your room... it's definitely worth it if you need it. The best way to determine if you need one is to use REW and take some measurements of your sub-only response. It's likely you can use one, but I've seen a few that didn't need one and I could do without one myself if I wanted to.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

And, you may be able to find the 1124 for a good price on ebay - that's where I got mine for $70 to the door. Well worth it in my case.


Mitch


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

I just got one too off ebay, NIB $72 that includes shipping also.


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

I couldn't do without my BFD as I have some severe mode problems at 28Hz and 32Hz. Up to 15db hotter than "Normal" which makes it sound boomy. BFD tamed the sucker, with some advice by BruceK and Dr Who on this veritable forum.


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes I HIGHLY recommend BFD and REW. Before getting started with it I new nothing at all about sub eq or even the need for it! I discovered the need after I bought a new sub and found it sound "all over the place" just like my old sub. Suddenly at that point I realized my old sub wasn't horrible, but rather, that something was wrong with the room. After doing some digging I found my way here and after a few weeks of some pretty intensive learning, I was all set with awesome sounding bass. It has truly transformed my HT!

Here's a quick and dirty test you can do to see if you could benefit from sub eq. Take a radio shack sound meter and sit in your normal listening position. Play a sub pink noise tone - any will do - and set your volume on the receiver to about 75db.

Now play a low bass frequency sweep (say 20-100hz). Watch your sound meter as it plays. If the needle stays pretty much around the same point then you are good to go (highly doubtful!). Instead you'll likely find the meter flops all over the place like a fish out of water - pinning itself at some points and falling off at others, and then back again. This my friend is how you KNOW you need to dig in here and get started with REW and BFD!


----------

